# Jumping/ barking chasing people



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

Georgia is soon to be 10 months old and all around a great girl. 
A few problems/concerns we are having is her excited jumping on us, even if we turn our backs on her and try to ignore her she still chases us around to jump up. This concerns me because i do have a three year old daughter that Georgia sometimes knocks over while she is so worked up and excited.
Also she is great with all people/children/other dogs and is wonderful on our outtings but the problem we are having is her barking and chasing after people through our fence at people walking on the sidewalk, we have tried m any things to get her to stop but she is just so determined almost like its a game to bark and chase people through the fence.

my questions is how do we get her to stop jumping on us, and stop the barking/chasing through the fence?

Any ideals?

Thanks!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh my I have the same fence problem with Bella, barks everytime she sees the neighbors or their dogs and runs down the fence following. This is the back yard abuts my neighbors house but they are gardeners and out alot, I think their getting mad at me. I always call her and say I am sorry. Oh gesh. 

On the jumping part bella did this for awhile to, we turn our back and yelled no, also we put up our knee and yelled no. It worked!!!

Now for the fence running Help! someone told me to get a electric colar and zap her. I thought it was awful! Is there a better way.


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

Haha yes same as Georgia does, following the people along the fence, She doesnt mean any harm but her bark does sound fierce and i think some people passing by get annoyed. 
Which i dont blame them i would too, And im trying my hardest to distract her from the people walking by bringing her favorite toys out, calling her etc. But nothing seems to work!

Also, We turn our backs on Georgia and say NO! But she just keeps following us around in circles still jumping wether it be on our chest or our backs. Im 5'1 so when she jumps on me its right and my neck/chest area and its painful.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

We have the same problems with our 1 yr old girl, Wini. I can't wait to see what others have too say!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

maybe you can say OFF instead of NO? We also did that right when we thought she was going to jump. Also my husband yeld it and she listens to him better than me, can't stand it. she caught on.
Lots of praise when not jumping and maybe treats. Last resort roll up a newspaper and hit the counter with it and say no, the loud noise they don't like it. Have it in your hand and just keep practicing, the newspaer helps me stop the rough house I just bang it on something and they stop. 

But when she is lose in the yard I can't get her to stop barking at the neighbors. I need advise there too.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

We don't have the barking fence problem, but our rescue contact has it times 10. To maintain relations with her neighbors, even though she has an 8 ft stockade fence, any time one of her fosters starts barking in the backyard, she is out there like a shot and brings them back in and they are crated. They get to chill and try again. They quickly get the idea that barking is unacceptable and they don't do it. Ever.

Dogs have triggers and favorite things like we do. If their behavior caused them to lose the thing they want (being in the yard, whatever), then they quickly learn to modify their behavior. You just have to be VERY consistent and they'll follow suit.


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

I can only tell you what I did and it worked for us... Both my dogs had this problem. First, never have them outside if I am not there and second I redirect them as soon as they see someone else in their yard. I find if they are engaged with something like chasing a ball or playing with me they have no interest in anyone else. Eventually they just learned to ignore the other people.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I ditto what Tina & Dave said, my girl is 9 months and goes charging the fence when my neighbors are out, so I have been redirecting her attention to a toy or some sort of fun play time session and it has worked she has now started to ignore both sides of my neighbors as well as their own barking golden. I never let her outside without me as it is, so the redirecting her from them is easily accomplished.


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

See thats the thing, She has NEVER been outside alone, and like i was saying i always bring her favorite ball out and try to redirect her as soon as i hear someone walking, but she completly ignores me and just goes on a chasing barking spree.
We have neighbors on both sides of the house extremly close but she doesnt chase at them only people walking on the sidewalk, We live in a very busy area with four lanes of heavy traffic directly behind the house so there is constant noise and people walking. As soon as she hears them walking she runs straight to the fence barking away, i go after her and squeak her ball to redirect her, and i cant get her attention for even half a second.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Melanie,

Bella too she forgets about me and off barking at the neighbors. I call her and she keeps going I must look like a crazy lady. My yard is big and chasing her won't do. She will come for her bag of treats after a while of me calling and shaking the red bag but then I feel like I am rewarding her barking or does she think for coming?


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

Hoping others may have some suggestions.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Here is some things I have done, we have a male that does not really jump on people at all or bark at whatever is behind the fence..so then we got a female that does alot of both of these things! She is so so good...but these are the two things that have been the most difficult for us to teach with her. And she was around 1yr old when we got her so she already could look pretty fierce behind a fence at times... ;(

for the jumping we started going to an obedience class where she had to be around many different people and many different shapes and sizes of dogs. It was an on lead class.. but still it helped alot to shape her behaviors around people and other dogs..especially since she was in the beginners class and she was easily 40 lbs bigger than most of the puppies there!

You could try keeping a leash on her around the house to help control the jumping. I have heard others that do well with the ignoring and turning their back, and some that say that using their knee works, also a shaker can that makes a loud noise that you can shake when you say "off"

I did not find any of these types of things to solve the problem exclusively honestly (did not want to use the shaker can)...not saying they do not work..as alot of people have said they do! I think keeping a leash on indoors or when interacting with people is a good idea when teaching not to jump. And even though it takes some time ignoring the jumping behavior is also good as well.

What I found that works best is teaching the "sit" before she would get attention/petted. If they jump, turn your back, and then you can say "sit" and when they sit they get the reward of attention. Our female will now come up to me and sit in front of me for what she wants..attention. I will admit that this takes some time and does not always work in high excitement, at those times we make sure to have a leash on. But she never will jump on me..she sits in front of me. The problem becomes that when she is around others she knows they might let her bend the rules...we have not generalized this concept it seems...but we are working on it...or else you will have muddy paw print on your shirt! hehe

With the barking I find they never do this really if I am outside with them. So, like others said, you can immediatley bring her in. But if you want to work on her being outside with you and she is still barking and charging the fence (and this happens with us when I lose Allie's attention at times) I just go to the part of the fence that Allie is trying to charge and stand in front of it physically (I do not touch her) and I tell her to "platz" Use whatever command your dog knows rock solid, down, platz, sit whatever. And then I stand there, in front of the fence while she is platzing and the dogs on the other side of the fence are yapping away. If she breaks her platz I just say "uh uh" and repeat platz. At first when she would hold it with other dogs or other activity going on the other side of the fence I would toss her a treat..now I say "free" (fry) and toss her her ball and now she goes along her merry way ignoring whatever is on the other side of the fence. If she starts up again we start all over again, which is not often at all anymore.

If you had a long line on the dog (we have a large yard) you could also proof a recall this way. If the dog is going towards the fence and has the long line on...recall them when they go after the fence. 

I think it does take some time...but I think it is worth it, even though I will admit with the jumping we are still working on that with other people. She does do well with kids for some reason, and does not jump on them... but we do not have kids of our own. And not to defend Allie, but her jumping is a hop on hop off kind of thing, with lots of kisses. Not that she should be allowed to do this but it is not agressive or forceful, just annoying. Especially if anyone has nice clothes on
















What kind of fence do you have? Not that this will solve the problem but we have a 6ft wood privacy fence and that does seem to help even though we are still working on it as well

good Luck! But I have found over and over that the * more FUN * I am that they less either of our dogs care about what is going on inside or outside our fence. I can now hold both of them in a down-stay for a long time (still using the ball as a reward) while people come and go in our backyard with wheelbarrows, kids, ect ect! It does take work...no doubt about that


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you Steph, I have a green garden fence in the back yard with lots of trees between my house and the fence. I think we will invest in a privacey fence for the part where she is the worst and furthest away from me. Her bark is an alerting bark and very loud and I am sure scarey for people but it is not a agressive bark.


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

We have a 6ft privacy fence as well, but are able to see through the slots.
With georgia it seems i could try to reign her in with any and everything and she wont even turn her head. She is a very stubborn and determined girl. Which is okay in some aspects but in this particular situation its not okay at all. 
Im getting at my wits end, as I am in a rental home and afraid that if she keeps it up the neighbors and the people walking by will start having major issues with this.
I think at this point i will either try the tie out or the anti bark collar if anyone has any information on either i would love to hear.

Thank you all for taking the time to reply, its very much appreciated!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Jumping --- Barker the Elder was just like that. She finally outgrew it. I tried every behavior mod thing I read about, every thing that had worked with other dogs. 

Barking - Get small battens and install them on the inside of the fence so that they overlap the pickets. - Go get your dog and practice some obedience after the barkfest. When she does come to you for the treats, make her do a short obedience routine before she gets a reward. The tie out is also a good idea.


----------

